# Any Ideas on what this is??



## jackmccann (Feb 3, 2012)

Anyone have an idea as to what this is? Me and a friend assumed it was maybe some sort of leather coral...


----------



## RR37 (Nov 6, 2012)

Looks like a rhodactis mushroom.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Lol, still haven't figured it out. Still going with an elephant leather.

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jackmccann (Feb 3, 2012)

J_T said:


> Lol, still haven't figured it out. Still going with an elephant leather.
> 
> Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


I really hope its not! if it is it'll be going up for sale!!!


----------



## JulieFish (Apr 8, 2011)

I agree with the mushroom


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

Yup. Mushroom for sure


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

looks like a mushroom to me


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

I've asked around at several LFS this past weekend....sorry for the late response. The general consensus is that it's a mushroom of some kind. Yeah...I know; it doesn't help much. Apologies.


----------



## RR37 (Nov 6, 2012)

Rhodactis Inchoata ?, definitely Rhodactis Sp.


----------



## jackmccann (Feb 3, 2012)

Taipan said:


> I've asked around at several LFS this past weekend....sorry for the late response. The general consensus is that it's a mushroom of some kind. Yeah...I know; it doesn't help much. Apologies.


Thanks man, I ended up sending a picture to Ryan and he said its an Elephant ear.

should have asked him right away aha! hes the one who had the order sheet anyways xD


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

That's a funky kind of elephant ear. I haven't seen one like that before.....if you have room; keep it and watch it grow....and grow.....


----------



## jackmccann (Feb 3, 2012)

Taipan said:


> That's a funky kind of elephant ear. I haven't seen one like that before.....if you have room; keep it and watch it grow....and grow.....


and grow and grow and eat my fish aha!

Im going to keep it for a while unless someone wants to buy it otherwise it'll stay! it is really nice looking


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Your fish should be fine. The ONLY time I've seen an elephant ear (or similar type) eat a fish was several months ago at Advanced Reef Aquatics. Flavio took me over show me something. I saw a half eaten clown fish that was slowly being munched on by a huge mushroom. I've never seen that before. Mind you, the clown was probably not 100% to begin with (maybe beaten up by other fish and injured). I can't imagine a clown fish just 'waiting around' to be eaten. He might even have pics. Blew my mind.


----------



## DamFish (Feb 9, 2012)

Taipan said:


> That's a funky kind of elephant ear. I haven't seen one like that before.....if you have room; keep it and watch it grow....and grow.....


And grow and grow. 20 cm across but hasn't eaten anyone
Looked like one of you images when he was little


----------

